# how do you flip a sheep?



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

So far we have just been straddling our sheep for all work and treatments but foot trimming is coming up, so how do I sit one on its rump without doing the wool pulling method? I don't think people should pick sheep up by the wool, so what is the correct way of doing this?
kirsten


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I stand on the sheep's left side and push its head toward its right flank with my left hand while pulling it towards me at its right flank with my right hand. It does take some strength, steady pressure, and grunting helps! Practice on the small ones to learn technique without frustrating yourself. Please be aware that they might still stuggle and they can give you a pretty good wack with their sharp hooves. There are times when we put them on their side and just play 'dog pile on woolie' until the task is done. I sure wish I could get them to pick up their feet like the horse does!


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Hmm....I do get mine to pick up their feet like a horse...

I guess I stand on the opposite side as Mawalla, but the end result is the same:

Stand on sheep's right side, with it's face pointing towards your right.

Use your right hand, turn the sheep's face towards it's flank.

Use your left hand and grab the sheep's right hind leg (it's the one closest to you.) 

Begin to straighten up, pulling the leg out from under the sheep while 'rolling' the shoulders towards you (you've still got ahold of the head, right?)

Step backward just enough to give the sheep room to roll, but not to drop right down. Somehow, they end up sitting on your feet (with a surprised look on their faces, as sitting on your feet is not something they'd ever considered doing before...)


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I flip a sheep more like Kesoaps, but as I'm likely bigger and stronger it's a little easier for me just to shove the sheep backwards with the same hand as I move it's head back (pointing its nose at its shoulder) so the rear legs fold up somewhat, and just giving a light pull on it's side to make it fall. Unless they struggle, then I grab a back leg too and pull it out as described. Trim the rear hooves first so they can't stab you with thier freshly trimmed front hooves while you're working on the back feet.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh boy. Wish you were here to demonstrate! I get to push the head back but how the feet end out straight out in the end is still a bit of a mystery... I must be dumb. I'll try some.


----------



## MommaSasquatch (Dec 5, 2005)

After wrestling with mine several times I can get them flipped pretty easy by standing next to them and reaching under to grab the legs on the side closest to me (rather than the outside) and gently sliding them down my legs then rolling onto the rump. I'm a tall lady with long arms and can juuust reach both front and back leg at the same time. However I can't seem to keep them that way to do anything with them without getting myself injured by an unhappy sheep and it always took a second person to help. So I've given up and do everything with them standing now. We have a milking stand and it's super easy to pick up a foot to trim when they're secured in the stanchion, plus having them elevated on the stand means less bending. I do it all by myself now.


----------



## John Hill (May 12, 2002)

My method, stand beside sheep on their left side, left hand under the neck, right hand on the sheeps right hip bone. Force the sheep back with the left hand while pulling the hip towards and around you, lifting a bit with the left hand too. The sheep goes sort of backwards and sideways and ends up sitting on their tail end.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

Kesoaps, you must work with your sheepies a lot more than I do to get them to pick up their feet. My girls won't pick up their feet and stand still. Even the old girls that I've had for 9 years! Do you use a stanchion? If it makes a big difference I may have to get/make one. Since I don't milk the sheep I've never bothered.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't take mine off their feet to hoof trim. I have an 'O' ring on the side of the barn. I leash the sheep, run the leash through the ring, and secure it by doing a figure eight around a couple of nails higher up. Then I stand next to the sheep while it's up against the wall on the other side. It can't go sideways, and the leash keeps it from going backwards and forwards. I trim the hooves on my side. Then turn the sheep so the side I trimmed is against the wall, and trim the others. I had to figure out how to trim by myself with my husband deployed, and this works for me.

I wish they'd just stand still for feed like the goats do, but they won't.

Meg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If mine were tame enough to leash I wouldnt flip them. LOL A few of them are that tame, but most dont want to be touched at all. I put concrete blocks around my water troughs so the sheep wear their hooves down when watering. Ive only had to trim a couple of them in 2 years. Ive also put blocks at the stall entrances. My soils are sandy so I dont have to deal with mud except right beside the barn.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow. I LIKE that concrete block idea---
I am dealing with a lame wether right now-- and with me going to fairs to work, his care has pretty much gone by the wayside-- one more fair, then we can pay a LOT of attention to feet-- 

i do have a sheep shearing video which I got from MidWest wool growers that shows how to flip a sheep-- but even my 90 pound wether-- the heavier of the two-- is difficult for me to flip--I do want a stanchion or "grooming table" for them-- and I have an idea that may workk-- just have to get my brother to weld a couple pieces of extra metal to an old grooming table arm for me..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"Wow. I LIKE that concrete block idea"

I used "patio blocks" about 2 inches thick and 16 inches square. Placing them 2 wide gets all 4 feet on them. I dug it out so they would be level with the ground but next time Ill leave them raised so they wont get so much dirt on them. It would be much cheaper to just pour a concete pad yourself if youre sure you wont move your troughs. Just make sure to leave it rough.

It also helps keep them from creating a mudhole by the watering area


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

> Kesoaps, you must work with your sheepies a lot more than I do to get them to pick up their feet.


 Oh, I didn't say they liked it or stood still, lol! Some are better than others, no doubt. Usually I have DD holding their head while I do a quick snip-snip! Having a grooming stand or milking stand would be helpful, though, as they'd be a bit higher off the ground!


----------

